# After updating from 14.04 to 16.04 the Software Center does not appear in the "Applic



## RogerDavis (Mar 24, 2010)

*After updating from 14.04 to 16.04 the Software Center does not appear in the "Applic*

Software Center not in dropdown menu

After updating from 14.04 to 16.04 the Software Center does not appear in the "Applications" drop down in Gnome Metacity or Gnome Compiz. It does appear if I start in straightforward Ubuntu.

I can also start it from the Terminal, using " software-center ". However, after several attempts at getting it to appear on the drop down following several different suggestions, starting from Terminal gets the below: It originally started an apparently newer version (don't have number).
----------------------------------
[email protected]:~$ software-center
/usr/bin/software-center:25: PyGIWarning: Gtk was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('Gtk', '3.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.
from gi.repository import Gtk, GObject
/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/views/purchaseview.py:29: PyGIWarning: WebKit2 was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('WebKit2', '4.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.
from gi.repository import WebKit2 as webkit
2016-08-10 21:10:10,342 - softwarecenter.backend.zeitgeist_logger - WARNING - Support for Zeitgeist disabled
/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/widgets/symbolic_icons.py:23: PyGIWarning: PangoCairo was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('PangoCairo', '1.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.
from gi.repository import Gtk, Gdk, GLib, PangoCairo
2016-08-10 21:10:10,476 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app - INFO - setting up proxy 'None'
2016-08-10 21:10:14,717 - softwarecenter.region - WARNING - failed to use geoclue: 'org.freedesktop.Geoclue.Error.notAvailable: Geoclue master client has no usable Address providers'
2016-08-10 21:10:15,379 - softwarecenter.backend.reviews - WARNING - Could not get usefulness from server, no username in config file
2016-08-10 21:10:15,397 - softwarecenter.plugin - INFO - activating plugin '<module 'webapps_activation' from '/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/plugins/webapps_activation.pyc'>'
2016-08-10 21:10:15,481 - softwarecenter.db.pkginfo_impl.aptcache - INFO - aptcache.open()
2016-08-10 21:10:15,921 - softwarecenter.db.update - WARNING - failed to load file /var/lib/apt-xapian-index/cataloged_times.p: unsupported pickle protocol: 3
/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/widgets/videoplayer.py:29: PyGIWarning: Gst was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('Gst', '1.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.
from gi.repository import Gst
/usr/bin/software-center:184: Warning: Source ID 119 was not found when attempting to remove it
Gtk.main()
/usr/bin/software-center:184: Warning: Source ID 78 was not found when attempting to remove it
Gtk.main()
2016-08-10 21:10:19,086 - softwarecenter.db.update - WARNING - failed to load file /var/lib/apt-xapian-index/cataloged_times.p: unsupported pickle protocol: 3
2016-08-10 21:10:20,605 - softwarecenter.db.utils - INFO - software-center-agent finished with status 0
2016-08-10 21:10:20,653 - softwarecenter.db.application - WARNING - document no longer valid after db reopen
2016-08-10 21:10:20,680 - softwarecenter.db.application - WARNING - document no longer valid after db reopen
2016-08-10 21:10:20,713 - softwarecenter.db.application - WARNING - document no longer valid after db reopen
2016-08-10 21:10:20,747 - softwarecenter.db.application - WARNING - document no longer valid after db reopen
2016-08-10 21:10:20,784 - softwarecenter.db.application - WARNING - document no longer valid after db reopen
2016-08-10 21:10:20,795 - softwarecenter.db.application - WARNING - document no longer valid after db reopen
2016-08-10 21:10:20,796 - softwarecenter.db.application - WARNING - document no longer valid after db reopen
2016-08-10 21:10:20,798 - softwarecenter.db.application - WARNING - document no longer valid after db reopen
org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
No handlers could be found for logger "update-software-center-channels"
[email protected]:~$
VERSION 15.12 APPEARS
---------------------------------------------
SECOND TRY
[email protected]:~$ software-center
/usr/bin/software-center:25: PyGIWarning: Gtk was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('Gtk', '3.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.
from gi.repository import Gtk, GObject
/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/views/purchaseview.py:29: PyGIWarning: WebKit2 was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('WebKit2', '4.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.
from gi.repository import WebKit2 as webkit
2016-08-10 21:20:37,604 - softwarecenter.backend.zeitgeist_logger - WARNING - Support for Zeitgeist disabled
/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/widgets/symbolic_icons.py:23: PyGIWarning: PangoCairo was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('PangoCairo', '1.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.
from gi.repository import Gtk, Gdk, GLib, PangoCairo
2016-08-10 21:20:37,627 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app - INFO - setting up proxy 'None'
2016-08-10 21:20:38,435 - softwarecenter.backend.reviews - WARNING - Could not get usefulness from server, no username in config file
2016-08-10 21:20:38,437 - softwarecenter.plugin - INFO - activating plugin '<module 'webapps_activation' from '/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/plugins/webapps_activation.pyc'>'
2016-08-10 21:20:38,477 - softwarecenter.db.pkginfo_impl.aptcache - INFO - aptcache.open()
2016-08-10 21:20:38,823 - softwarecenter.db.update - WARNING - failed to load file /var/lib/apt-xapian-index/cataloged_times.p: unsupported pickle protocol: 3
/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/widgets/videoplayer.py:29: PyGIWarning: Gst was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('Gst', '1.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.
from gi.repository import Gst
/usr/bin/software-center:184: Warning: Source ID 76 was not found when attempting to remove it
Gtk.main()
/usr/bin/software-center:184: Warning: Source ID 117 was not found when attempting to remove it
Gtk.main()
2016-08-10 21:20:42,075 - softwarecenter.db.update - WARNING - failed to load file /var/lib/apt-xapian-index/cataloged_times.p: unsupported pickle protocol: 3
2016-08-10 21:20:43,114 - softwarecenter.db.utils - INFO - software-center-agent finished with status 0
org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
No handlers could be found for logger "update-software-center-channels"
VERSION 15.12 APPEARS
----------------------------------------------
AND DIFFERENT AGAIN...
[email protected]:~$ software-center
/usr/bin/software-center:25: PyGIWarning: Gtk was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('Gtk', '3.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.
from gi.repository import Gtk, GObject
/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/views/purchaseview.py:29: PyGIWarning: WebKit2 was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('WebKit2', '4.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.
from gi.repository import WebKit2 as webkit
2016-08-10 21:25:28,308 - softwarecenter.backend.zeitgeist_logger - WARNING - Support for Zeitgeist disabled
/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/widgets/symbolic_icons.py:23: PyGIWarning: PangoCairo was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('PangoCairo', '1.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.
from gi.repository import Gtk, Gdk, GLib, PangoCairo
2016-08-10 21:25:28,350 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app - INFO - setting up proxy 'None'
2016-08-10 21:25:28,829 - softwarecenter.backend.reviews - WARNING - Could not get usefulness from server, no username in config file
2016-08-10 21:25:28,830 - softwarecenter.plugin - INFO - activating plugin '<module 'webapps_activation' from '/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/plugins/webapps_activation.pyc'>'
2016-08-10 21:25:28,870 - softwarecenter.db.pkginfo_impl.aptcache - INFO - aptcache.open()
2016-08-10 21:25:29,201 - softwarecenter.db.update - WARNING - failed to load file /var/lib/apt-xapian-index/cataloged_times.p: unsupported pickle protocol: 3
/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/widgets/videoplayer.py:29: PyGIWarning: Gst was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('Gst', '1.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.
from gi.repository import Gst
/usr/bin/software-center:184: Warning: Source ID 70 was not found when attempting to remove it
Gtk.main()
/usr/bin/software-center:184: Warning: Source ID 110 was not found when attempting to remove it
Gtk.main()
2016-08-10 21:25:32,079 - softwarecenter.db.update - WARNING - failed to load file /var/lib/apt-xapian-index/cataloged_times.p: unsupported pickle protocol: 3
2016-08-10 21:25:32,730 - softwarecenter.db.utils - INFO - software-center-agent finished with status 0
org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
No handlers could be found for logger "update-software-center-channels"
VERSION 15.12 APPEARS
----------------------------------------------
And then what appears to be the older version (15.12) appears, where the same command used to get the one that starts in the straightforward Ubuntu log-in - looks very different.

As long as the contents and functions are the same, I don't really care which version appears.

The question(s) are:
1) If the best answer is to simply add it to the drop down, how is this accomplished?
2) If there is another way to make it appear on the drop-down, please let me know how to do this.
3) Do I simply need to reinstall Software Center? If so, how?

Thanks!


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: After updating from 14.04 to 16.04 the Software Center does not appear in the "Ap*

The problem is you've tried to upgrade 4 generations, from 14.04, 14.10, 15.04, 15.10 to 16.04 so I'm not surprised you've had problems.

Running
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get distro-upgrade

Is always about 3x longer then simply installing Ubuntu direct from the DVD, the reason is that every package and all its dependencies must be tested.

Also your home directory will be full of old symlinks and possible references to older software and packages that have been dropped and no longer supported in Ubuntu 16.04.

There are two ways out of this.
1) Try and fix it. try running
sudo apt-get clean
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade

This will clean your apt cache, download it fresh and possibly fix the software centre, but
not guaranteed as youve tried to upgrade 4 generations of Ubuntu. To start the software centre run as sudo

sudo software-centre

2) Back up and reinstall.
This is the longer method but the one I would go with.
You need to back up, your bookmarks, documents, images, music, videos and any custom configurations you created. These can be restored later when you reinstall.

There are two ways to install.
i) Let Ubuntu format your /home and / partitions, then add your backed up data.

ii) Let Ubuntu format your / partition only, Do NOT let it format your /home partition and
keep it the same partition. For example, If your / was /dev/sda1 and /swap partition was /dev/sda2 and /home partition was /dev/sda3 then at the partition screen choose "something else" and only let Ubuntu format /dev/sda1. This will preserve everything in your /home partition.

The last method is the one I use when upgrading Ubuntu, its always quicker than performing a distro upgrade.


----------



## RogerDavis (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: After updating from 14.04 to 16.04 the Software Center does not appear in the "Ap*

I entered :
sudo apt-get clean
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade

and got :

[email protected]:~$ sudo apt-get clean
[sudo] password for roger: 
[email protected]:~$ sudo apt-get update
Ign:1 http://dl.google.com/linux/earth/deb stable InRelease
Hit:2 http://dl.google.com/linux/earth/deb stable Release 
Hit:4 Index of /ubuntu xenial-security InRelease 
Hit:5 Index of /ubuntu xenial InRelease 
Hit:6 Index of /ubuntu xenial InRelease 
Hit:7 Index of /ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease
Hit:8 Index of /ubuntu xenial-backports InRelease
Reading package lists... Done
[email protected]:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
Calculating upgrade... Done
The following packages have been kept back:
ubuntu-core-launcher
The following packages will be upgraded:
libnautilus-extension1a nautilus nautilus-data
3 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
Need to get 605 kB of archives.
After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
Get:1 Index of /ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 libnautilus-extension1a amd64 1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu5 [53.8 kB]
Get:2 Index of /ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 nautilus-data all 1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu5 [48.1 kB]
Get:3 Index of /ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 nautilus amd64 1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu5 [504 kB]
Fetched 605 kB in 0s (785 kB/s) 
(Reading database ... 308829 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to unpack .../libnautilus-extension1a_1%3a3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb ...
Unpacking libnautilus-extension1a:amd64 (1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu5) over (1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu4) ...
Preparing to unpack .../nautilus-data_1%3a3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu5_all.deb ...
Unpacking nautilus-data (1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu5) over (1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu4) ...
Preparing to unpack .../nautilus_1%3a3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb ...
Unpacking nautilus (1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu5) over (1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu4) ...
Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu3) ...
Processing triggers for gconf2 (3.2.6-3ubuntu6) ...
Processing triggers for libglib2.0-0:i386 (2.48.1-1~ubuntu16.04.1) ...
Processing triggers for libglib2.0-0:amd64 (2.48.1-1~ubuntu16.04.1) ...
Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils (0.22-1ubuntu5) ...
Processing triggers for mime-support (3.59ubuntu1) ...
Processing triggers for gnome-menus (3.13.3-6ubuntu3.1) ...
Processing triggers for bamfdaemon (0.5.3~bzr0+16.04.20160701-0ubuntu1) ...
Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf-2.index...
Processing triggers for man-db (2.7.5-1) ...
Setting up libnautilus-extension1a:amd64 (1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu5) ...
Setting up nautilus-data (1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu5) ...
Setting up nautilus (1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu5) ...
Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu3) ...
[email protected]:~$ 

Software Center does not appear on the Applications drop-down

I entered software-center in Terminal, and got :

[email protected]:~$ software-center
/usr/bin/software-center:25: PyGIWarning: Gtk was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('Gtk', '3.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.
from gi.repository import Gtk, GObject
/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/views/purchaseview.py:29: PyGIWarning: WebKit2 was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('WebKit2', '4.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.
from gi.repository import WebKit2 as webkit
2016-08-13 23:36:23,639 - softwarecenter.backend.zeitgeist_logger - WARNING - Support for Zeitgeist disabled
/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/widgets/symbolic_icons.py:23: PyGIWarning: PangoCairo was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('PangoCairo', '1.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.
from gi.repository import Gtk, Gdk, GLib, PangoCairo
2016-08-13 23:36:23,919 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app - INFO - setting up proxy 'None'
2016-08-13 23:36:37,002 - softwarecenter.region - WARNING - failed to use geoclue: 'org.freedesktop.Geoclue.Error.notAvailable: Geoclue master client has no usable Address providers'
2016-08-13 23:36:45,993 - softwarecenter.backend.reviews - WARNING - Could not get usefulness from server, no username in config file
2016-08-13 23:36:46,053 - softwarecenter.plugin - INFO - activating plugin '<module 'webapps_activation' from '/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/plugins/webapps_activation.pyc'>'
2016-08-13 23:36:46,309 - softwarecenter.db.pkginfo_impl.aptcache - INFO - aptcache.open()
2016-08-13 23:36:47,310 - softwarecenter.db.update - WARNING - failed to load file /var/lib/apt-xapian-index/cataloged_times.p: unsupported pickle protocol: 3
/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/widgets/videoplayer.py:29: PyGIWarning: Gst was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('Gst', '1.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.
from gi.repository import Gst
/usr/bin/software-center:184: Warning: Source ID 78 was not found when attempting to remove it
Gtk.main()
/usr/bin/software-center:184: Warning: Source ID 119 was not found when attempting to remove it
Gtk.main()
2016-08-13 23:36:51,227 - softwarecenter.db.update - WARNING - failed to load file /var/lib/apt-xapian-index/cataloged_times.p: unsupported pickle protocol: 3
2016-08-13 23:36:58,533 - softwarecenter.db.utils - INFO - software-center-agent finished with status 0
org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
No handlers could be found for logger "update-software-center-channels"

after which the older (?) version of software center opened.

I booted into Ubuntu 16.04 WITHOUT GNOME, and Software Center opens correctly.

Next ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: After updating from 14.04 to 16.04 the Software Center does not appear in the "Ap*

Which desktop? Unity?

If you need Software centre to appear in one of the dropdown boxes

To add apps to launcher in unity:

1) Click the dash (ubuntu logo , top left)
2) Open the app you want to add.
3) An icon will appear in the launcher, right click the icon, and click Pin to launcher 

Unity id now the default desktop, you stated you were not using Gnome3 so think you are using Unity.


----------



## RogerDavis (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: After updating from 14.04 to 16.04 the Software Center does not appear in the "Ap*

I have the option to boot to Unity (3 choices at startup), but where the problem is is Gnome Metacity and Gnome Compiz. I don't know how to get the version of Gnome installed. I can get the correct Software Center in Unity (regular Ubuntu), but not in either Gnome. I installed Gnome from the Software Center in Ubuntu 14.04 (Gnome Desktop Environment, with extra components), but now am using 16.06. I always use Gnome, so it seems to me that the instructions you gave are for 16.04 regular Ubuntu. The icon is already present there.

As an additional question, I see that there is now a Gnome/Ubuntu installation ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME ). I'm trying to figure out if I can simply install this, while keeping all my data and software installed in place - kind of like the update from 14.04 to 16.06. Can you tell me anything about that?

Is Cinnamon easier to put on this existing system? How close to Gnome is that?

Thanks!


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: After updating from 14.04 to 16.04 the Software Center does not appear in the "Ap*

The Xenial version is Gnome 3.18, the latest version Gnome 3.20 can be installed this way:

How To Install GNOME 3.20 on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS

Make sure you read all of the notes on the link. Gnome metacity and compiz have been deprecated (obsolete) versions sometime since 14.04.

A quick look on the Ubuntu forum found another way to install Gnome3

install gnome-shell on ubuntu 16.04 - Ask Ubuntu

If you look through our screenshot section:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f64/linux-desktop-screenshots-only-649723-6.html

You will see images om my Ubuntu 16.04 and current Unity and scroll back until you see the Cinnamon screenshots.
I can work with any Linux Desktop, although I prefer KDE.
The gnome-metacity packages will probably not work anymore but let me know if installing Gnome3 solves your problem


----------



## RogerDavis (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: After updating from 14.04 to 16.04 the Software Center does not appear in the "Ap*

The Gnome Metacity and Compiz do work on my 16.04, but I suspect the problem with Software Center is based in them.

Do I need to, or should I, uninstall the existing Gnomes before installing the later versions you mention?

Anything else I should do first?

Thanks!


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: After updating from 14.04 to 16.04 the Software Center does not appear in the "Ap*

Yes try uninstalling them. There are many errors on the terminal, I'm not sure if this will fix the problem, but as they deprecated in 16,04 try removing them. make sure you have your own personal data backed up first.


----------



## RogerDavis (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: After updating from 14.04 to 16.04 the Software Center does not appear in the "Ap*

I see "You’ll be instalIing untested packages" on the recommended page. I don't want to ask for more trouble when it's not needed. What is the latest trusted Gnome version that works with 16.04?

What are my chances of encountering any of the things I see mentioned in comments - what % of users have problems - or is all this stuff history now?

My goals are to have the same desktop I get in Gnome Metacity, all the bars will disappear if I want, I can have the window controls on the right, and the easy, complete, and simple drop-down menus for everything instead of the weird Unity arrangement that requires lots of digging.

I find it confusing that Ubuntu apparently is on Gnome 3.18, but I can't get these features to work, especially the menus instead of the bar.

Is there a way to get these in Ubuntu Gnome 3.18? If so, I might can save lots of trouble.

Will MATE work with 16.04? Cinnamon?

Thanks!


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: After updating from 14.04 to 16.04 the Software Center does not appear in the "Ap*

Ubuntu 16.04 uses Gnome 3.18, major packages listed on distrowatch:

https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu

Moving the window controls to the right was a feature in your previous version (and caused a lot of controversy when that feature was dropped in a later version).

However, a quick google finds this post:
How to move window buttons to right in Ubuntu 16.04 - Ask Ubuntu

The post does say it works with gnome-shell on 16.04.
You may encounter some problems, especially as you've upgraded 4 generations, not possible to tell for sure, as this could only be duplicated by
installing ubuntu 14.04 and then running a dist-upgrade.

However, you may find everything works without problems.

If gnome is not suitable to your needs, you can try the Mate desktop
based on earlier version of gnome:

Ubuntu flavours | Ubuntu

Ubuntu Mate link above and screenshots below:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=u...s83OAhVlIsAKHSaZAkYQ_AUICCgB&biw=1280&bih=826


----------



## hrsetrdr (Aug 19, 2016)

*Re: After updating from 14.04 to 16.04 the Software Center does not appear in the "Ap*

You might install alacarte, and run it to see if Software Center is somewhere in the main menu, but just got 'un-checked' somewhere along the way.


----------



## RogerDavis (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: After updating from 14.04 to 16.04 the Software Center does not appear in the "Ap*

Not a good result. I installed Gnome 3.20, and everything looked not great, but needed tweaking - until I rebooted the second time. Desktop turned black, icons disappeared, operation became very NOT transparent, The only things that worked were the essentials, and getting them up was a confusing chore.

I reverted to my cloned backup, now I'm back to 14.04

So now how to proceed... Does Ubuntu GNOME 16.04.1 LTS require a full reinstall, or can I update to that? Will it support my existing Metacity desktop, as the regular Ubuntu 16.04 update did before Gnome 3.2? If not, can I tweak it with included apps or downloaded tweak apps to hide the top and bottom bars, customize the top bar, display a custom solid color desktop with app icons, have drop down menus from Applications and Places or similar, and have the window buttons on the right?

Same questions about Mate.

Any other suggestions? I'm thrashing here...

THANKS !!!


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: After updating from 14.04 to 16.04 the Software Center does not appear in the "Ap*

You cant update over so many generations, a distro upgrade is only good from 15.10 to 16.04.

I'm not sure about meta-city theme as I'm not a regular Gnome user. The best place for advice is the Ubuntu Forum, but make absolutely sure you tell them you are wanting to upgrade from 14.04.

https://ubuntuforums.org/

Other desktops are available and there are possibly many Ubuntu users still using metacity themes or similar.

Post 2 is how to do an install without wiping your /home partition (providing you installed /home on a separate partition).


----------



## RogerDavis (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: After updating from 14.04 to 16.04 the Software Center does not appear in the "Ap*

I followed the below info to install Gnome with a fresh Ubuntu install on another computer. It worked. Now I need to come back to this one and bring this one up to spec.

I hope that I can install the new Gnome on top of this existing one after updating the 14.04 to 16.04 ? Then:
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install gnome-session-flashback
would work? And would preserve my settings?

If not, I guess I need to uninstall the existing Gnome before? or after? updating to 16.04. How would this be done? And I guess this would lose my settings?

Thanks!


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: After updating from 14.04 to 16.04 the Software Center does not appear in the "Ap*

You'll loose your settings as Gnome 16.04 has had many changes since 14.04,
metacity window management and some older window decorations are not available in Gnome 16.04

You can try the commands you used on a fresh install, there is no guarantee it will work and if it fails you will need a fresh install.
Before you start post a screenshot of your existing 14.04 desktop, lets see what it looks like and the customisations you've made.


----------



## RogerDavis (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: After updating from 14.04 to 16.04 the Software Center does not appear in the "Ap*

Current desktop shot show changes are basic, going for clean, simple desktop.

App window again is for clean, simple, with buttons on right side.

I had no problem getting this setup (except for the square app buttons (yet) on the new system.

A bit of history - when I first did the upgrade on the older system, 14.04 to 16.04 went well, with Gnome persisting through the update, along with all settings. At this point, all was ok, but not perfect. Some apps were lost as I remember, but not a big problem. However, I couldn't find the Software Center, and my attempts to "fix" this "unfixed" the setup, leading me to simply fall back to a cloned backup. I'm thinking now, having seen the "new computer" setup, that the Software Center was there, just not displayed prominently in the dropdown as it was before, with a different name and appearance. I do remember seeing a completely different form of it, but I had to go back to the Ubuntu start-up to see it. Now I think it was there in Gnome, just buried in sub-menus.

My current intent with this older system (actually very similar to the newer one hardware wise) is to upgrade again, and check to see if Gnome is updated along with Ubuntu. BUT I don't know how to check this, now or afterward. If Gnome doesn't follow by being updated, then either overwrite it or uninstall it and then install the new one.

I'm hoping that I can get the knowledge here that I need to proceed.

Thanks!


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: After updating from 14.04 to 16.04 the Software Center does not appear in the "Ap*

Gnome 3 requires hardware acceleration of your graphics card.
Can you give me some hardware details, mainly graphics card make and model
and amount of onboard video memory.

Post the output of the following commands also:

lspci -knn

inxi -Gx


----------



## RogerDavis (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: After updating from 14.04 to 16.04 the Software Center does not appear in the "Ap*

It's Gnome Flashback I'm using...

Graphics card:
AMD software in Windows shows AMD Radion, R7, 200 series, BIOS Version 015.020.000.000, BUT box shows Sapphire HD7750 !!!
Box says memory is GDDR5 - 1GB
------------------------------------------------------------------------
[email protected]:~$ lspci -knn
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller [8086:0150] (rev 09)
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:2040]
00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port [8086:0151] (rev 09)
Kernel driver in use: pcieport
00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller [8086:1e31] (rev 04)
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:2040]
Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd
00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 [8086:1e3a] (rev 04)
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:2040]
Kernel driver in use: mei_me
00:19.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82579V Gigabit Network Connection [8086:1503] (rev 04)
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:2040]
Kernel driver in use: e1000e
00:1a.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 [8086:1e2d] (rev 04)
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:2040]
Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci
00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:1e20] (rev 04)
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:2040]
Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 [8086:1e10] (rev c4)
Kernel driver in use: pcieport
00:1c.2 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 [8086:1e14] (rev c4)
Kernel driver in use: pcieport
00:1c.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 [8086:1e18] (rev c4)
Kernel driver in use: pcieport
00:1c.7 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 [8086:1e1e] (rev c4)
Kernel driver in use: pcieport
00:1d.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 [8086:1e26] (rev 04)
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:2040]
Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci
00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Z77 Express Chipset LPC Controller [8086:1e44] (rev 04)
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:2040]
Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich
00:1f.2 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [8086:1e02] (rev 04)
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:2040]
Kernel driver in use: ahci
00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller [8086:1e22] (rev 04)
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:2040]
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde PRO [Radeon HD 7750/8740 / R7 250E] [1002:683f]
Subsystem: PC Partner Limited / Sapphire Technology Device [174b:e213]
Kernel driver in use: radeon
01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde/Pitcairn HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series] [1002:aab0]
Subsystem: PC Partner Limited / Sapphire Technology Device [174b:aab0]
Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
03:00.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. Device [1283:8892] (rev 30)
04:01.0 Serial controller [0700]: 3Com Corp, Modem Division 56K FaxModem Model 5610 [12b9:1008] (rev 01)
Subsystem: 3Com Corp, Modem Division USR 56K Internal V92 FAX Modem (Model 5610) [12b9:00d3]
Kernel driver in use: serial
04:02.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: Texas Instruments TSB43AB22A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) [iOHCI-Lynx] [104c:8023]
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:2040]
Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci
05:00.0 USB controller [0c03]: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller [1033:0194] (rev 04)
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:2040]
Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd
06:00.0 SATA controller [0106]: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE9172 SATA 6Gb/s Controller [1b4b:9172] (rev 11)
Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device [8086:2040]
Kernel driver in use: ahci
------------------------------------------------------------------
Graphics: Card: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde PRO [Radeon HD 7750/8740 / R7 250E] bus-ID: 01:00.0 
X.Org: 1.15.1 drivers: ati,radeon (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) Resolution: [email protected] 
GLX Renderer: Gallium 0.4 on AMD CAPE VERDE GLX Version: 3.0 Mesa 10.1.3 Direct Rendering: Yes
------------------------------------------------------
Also
[email protected]:~$ gnome-session --version
gnome-session 3.9.90
[email protected]:~$ 
-------------------------------------------------------

Thanks!


----------

